# 19 stone without traning 5ft 6



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0125[30].JPG


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Welcome to UKM. Is that your dress thrown over the mirror?


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

lol no not a dress, but a scarf for around my neck ha ha


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome mate. What's your plans/goals?


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

I wan too win Olympia but iam 34 already.maybe too old.

but there is somebody that has won it at age 52


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

jimrocx said:


> I wan too win Olympia but iam 34 already.maybe too old.
> 
> but there is somebody that has won it at age 52


 you can definately do it mate. What's your training like ?


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

I havnt trained in ten years.ive been eating protein meals for ten years. I am worried about roids though, although my heart is good iam worried it might pack up man!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

jimrocx said:


> I wan too win Olympia but iam 34 already.maybe too old.
> 
> but there is somebody that has won it at age 52


 Welcome mate.

First of all I will put it realistically, you will never win the Olympia, most likely never make your pro card either. Taking this into consideration that does not mean you cannot build a top tier physique at your age after stripping the fat and consistently training and pushing yourself within a good 5 year time period. It will take you time and dedication, the key is persistence and hard work. Best of luck to you.

@Joe Jeffery is our new resident coach, he should be able to give you some pointers.


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

I have to say to you quackez that I disagree.i was born muscle mate


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard, buddy. You need to start by going on a cut and stripping away a lot of excess weight, see what's laying underneath.

Plenty of help, info and encouragement on here.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

jimrocx said:


> I have to say to you quackez that I disagree.i was born muscle mate


 I agree, you look like a born winner.


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

thank you mate that's really encouraging.thanks mate


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

jimrocx said:


> I have to say to you quackez that I disagree.i was born muscle mate


 You have to be realistic, don't take this the wrong way but at your size and age you will not win the Olympia. You won't even qualify.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

@Quackerz Yeah mate he was born muscle :whistling:

Whatever the f**k that even means.


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

soon as I was born-I was big that's what I mean-I havnt trained in ten years lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> @Quackerz Yeah mate he was born muscle :whistling:
> 
> Whatever the f**k that even means.


 I'm suspecting a troll post with a comment like that TBH. It's either that or we have another Big Ste on our hands, something I look forward to.


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

iam being totally honest I don't work out and iam 19 stone with fat


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

jimrocx said:


> iam being totally honest I don't work out and iam 19 stone with fat


 And if you leaned out you would probably weigh 12 stone TBH.


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

my calfs and abbs arnt my strongest point I must admit


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

I weighed 13 stone when I was just in my 20s.but since reaching my 30s the muscle has just exploded


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

jimrocx said:


> I weighed 13 stone when I was just in my 20s.but since reaching my 30s the muscle has just exploded


 you have a similar physique and look to Jason blaha and he's pretty successful, I think you could definately be bigger than him.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

jimrocx said:


> I weighed 13 stone when I was just in my 20s.but since reaching my 30s the muscle has just exploded


 If you lost all that fat you'd weigh around 10 stone.

Big Ramy placing 4th says hi...


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

no worries...I wouldn't be 10 stone.iam the next mr Olympia mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

jimrocx said:


> no worries...I wouldn't be 10 stone.iam the next mr Olympia mate


 Have you ever f**ked a fruit?


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

why you being so rude to me mate.iam the next mr Olympia honest


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

jimrocx said:


> why you being so rude to me mate.iam the next mr Olympia honest


 GR8 B8 M8 I R8 8/8


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

what does that mean Games of Thones


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

jimrocx said:


> what does that mean Games of Thones


 He's having a stroke mate, just call an ambulance.


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

okay LOL


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Another serious thread on UKM....great 

After reading your thread title, I'm not sure what your asking?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=traning


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome - I like the positive attitude  .



jimrocx said:


> I wan too win Olympia but iam 34 already.maybe too old.
> 
> but there is somebody that has won it at age 52


 The oldest winner was actually 43 (Chris Dickerson in 1982).


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

helo muscle friend !

glad you can make it here

all the breast


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Now this is some trolling I can actually enjoy.

You're gonna be a great addition here @jimrocx

Go get 'em tiger!!!


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

I am looking forward to training (traning) again...I think I could be about 130kg on state IMO


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

jimrocx said:


> I am looking forward to training (traning) again...I think I could be about 130kg on state IMO


 You are aware you'll have to use a s**t load of steroids to achieve this right?


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

yeah I know-I have a good heart though


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

jimrocx said:


> iam being totally honest I don't work out and iam 19 stone with fat


 19 stones of fat most likely


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

When are you starting to train mate


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

jimrocx said:


> I am looking forward to training (traning) again...I think I could be about 130kg on state IMO


 *sigh *


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I would start with some 'shake weights'

Did wonders for me, this is a pic of me when I cut down to 5% body fat!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

jimrocx said:


> View attachment 137133
> 
> 
> View attachment 137134


 Hi mate, @Skye666 asks are you single?


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

not single iam afraid, although iam starting too cut down on my food today.

iam starting a fast for 21 days.

ill post pictures of me in 21 days.its not that much fat haha lol


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0128[32].JPG


View attachment IMG_0129[33].JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

jimrocx said:


> View attachment 137190
> 
> 
> View attachment 137191


 More pics of the bird mate?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Starz said:


> Hi mate, @Skye666 asks are you single?


 Erm.......no...he's been eating 'protein meals for ten years' ...I need a man that eats properly.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> ...I need a man that eats properly.


 oh, I bet you do. 

well, he's sure mastered that, by the looks of things, you'd never have to scrape any of your leftovers into the bin anyway. win win :thumb you ask me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Starz said:


> oh, I bet you do.
> 
> well, he's sure mastered that, by the looks of things, you'd never have to scrape any of your leftovers into the bin anyway. win win :thumb you ask me.


 But I didn't ask u? ( couldn't resist) ......


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

listen I eat too much protein-and as soon as I start weight lifting iam going to be massive...skye show us some pictures of you please


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

no hate m8 just being real tree fiddy m8 you 19 stone fat m8 no hate m8 lean mass probably about tree fiddy stone m8 don't rate to be honest m8 10 stone max with no fat mate no hate m8 just reality m8.

No hate m8 but at least join a gym m8 look like a bit of a prat m8 with the roid heart fear m8 Mr 0 running at least tree hundred and fifty grand of gear a year chubby m8 again no hate m8 just reality m8 too much YouTube m8 get down the gym m8 nice scalf tho m8 would look better on your misses tho m8


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

If this isnt a troll post, you kicked the arse out of the joke ages ago pal.

Good luck if legit.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> If this isnt a troll post, you kicked the arse out of the joke ages ago pal.
> 
> Good luck if legit.


 I've got a feeling we all just got trolled the s**t out of


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

GameofThrones said:


> I've got a feeling we all just got trolled the s**t out of


 Probably his mate who got hold of some of the nudes he was sending on Tinder.......

s**t though.....couldnt even bash one out over the 1st one.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Have you ever f**ked a fruit?


 No but he ate a grapefruit whole once.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I see that some things around here never changes


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

Ive decided to join the gym.i am going too be massive in 3 months


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0212[117].JPG


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

jimrocx said:


> View attachment 138289


 THIS fu**ing GUY !!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA *DEAD*


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

I am going to be the biggest shortest bodybuilder in the world


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> THIS fu**ing GUY !!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA *DEAD*


 he looks dead creepy in that photo, looks like a he could be a good friend of disclosure and duranman.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> he looks dead creepy in that photo, looks like a he could be a good friend of disclosure and duranman.


 Looks like Stavros Flattleys pervy twin brother


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

GameofThrones said:


> @Quackerz Yeah mate he was born muscle :whistling:
> 
> Whatever the f**k that even means.


 Born muscle, grew fat.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

jimrocx said:


> I weighed 13 stone when I was just in my 20s.but since reaching my 30s the muscle has just exploded


 Imploded. The muscle has imploded. It's the fat that exploded.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

jimrocx said:


> View attachment 137190
> 
> 
> View attachment 137191


 I think you look way better now.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

jimrocx said:


> View attachment 138289


 Lmao

Keep trolling brah


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

One step at a time buddy. Good to have a long term ambition but you need to set short term realistic goals as well and see how you get on with them. I dropped a few stone before xmas and need to do the same again and see what I look like underneath. I'm about 19 stone as well, carrying a gut so need to address the BF levels first/. I will never be ripped nor win the Olympia but I can drop weight, add muscle and look and feel much better. Maybe start with a similar idea.

Good luck with it all


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> I've got a feeling we all just got trolled the s**t out of


 Only if you thought the guy was somehow being serious (clearly wasn't though :lol: )










rofl


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

I am going to be the biggest shortest bodybuilder in the world


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

jimrocx said:


> I am going to be the biggest t**t on the internet


 You'll have competition babe, but best wishes


----------



## jimrocx (Nov 26, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0188[107].JPG


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

This is one of his mates absolutely ruining him lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

jimrocx said:


> View attachment 138709


 g4p ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Didn't know they allowed internet access in the psychiatric inpatients ward these days?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Get in Gen Con lad, we need more people like you on here.

Good luck with Olympia, can't wait to see you on stage xx


----------



## cd1 (Jan 15, 2017)

jimrocx said:


> no worries...I wouldn't be 10 stone.iam the next mr Olympia mate


 Your off your bloody nut


----------

